# Wolf Children (2012)



## Egon1982 (Apr 15, 2017)

Excellent Japanese animated fantasy drama that deals with a college student woman who falls in love with a werewolf man and they make out then have kids yet the kids end up being half-wolf half-human who can change at will.

Unique, heartbreaking and semi-realistic film with great animation, realism and emotion plus some humor to ease the emotion.


----------



## Kourii (Apr 16, 2017)

It's cute, and a nice story but.. Honestly, some of the parts are reallllly slow. I'm normally a big fan of the slow, gradual, storytelling but there were scenes in this that made me completely lose interest. Despite all that, no one can deny the animation and character design are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 16, 2017)

Kourii said:


> It's cute, and a nice story but.. Honestly, some of the parts are reallllly slow. I'm normally a big fan of the slow, gradual, storytelling but there were scenes in this that made me completely lose interest. Despite all that, no one can deny the animation and character design are absolutely gorgeous.



And you more into Ninja Scroll and Akira or Ghibli?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 16, 2017)

My parents got this film for the family at Chistmas a few years ago. No one's watched it yet, but they said apparently it's really good, and this thread just confirms it to me


----------



## CCTakato (Apr 21, 2017)

It's a very sad movie and has beautiful animation but Summer Wars is still my favorite Hosoda movie.


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 21, 2017)

:x i liked only the first half of the movie. The second half kinda killed it for me. When both kids had like a 180degree personality change kinda broke my immersion.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2017)

Seen it, loved it, died a little at the end. Nuff said...


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (May 1, 2017)

I finally was able to get a copy for myself a couple wednesdays ago and my god it may be the best anime film I have ever seen and I can be weeaboo garbage sometimes. A big plus was that the director of the film also made Summer Wars which is another favorite anime film of mine.


----------



## Egon1982 (May 18, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> Laughed so hard I nearly pissed myself at this movie. Can't take it seriously. The fucking emo hair mop the kid keeps in both forms was the icing on the cake.



Most agree it was ridiculous looking and looked like that one Who from Horton Hears a Who.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 1, 2017)

Loved this movie sooo much =D Was a little dissapointed by the manga though... I bought it a few years after I first watched the movie and kinda thought it might have a little "extra" stuff in it, but it was basically a word-for-word adaption, which was kinda dissapointing =/ Art was pretty, at least...


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

I personally loved the movie. With having only three characters every character was given enough time to develop hence giving us perspective on the choices they were making. The animation was beautiful.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

I will summarize my opinion in one word :
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH D'8


----------

